# ovarian assessment results



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Returned from GCRM after having my ovarian assessment scan and bloods for AMH. The place is very nice, warm, friendly staff and equipment very good. The nurse was great put me at ease straight away and internal examination nothing to worry about plus great to see it on the screen. So left side volume ovary is 4.08 with 4 follicles and right side 1.28 with 2 follicles. uterus looks good also. My right ovary did not want to come into focus so after a lot of probing it finally came out behind of the bowel.  All I need to know now is, is 4 and 2 follicles good or bad and what does that mean? - need to google. Next appointment end January to see consultant. Didn't expect to wait that long at least can enjoy xmas and new year


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

forgot to add I had pain in my right side discomfort after to scan has anyone else had this? or maybe it was all the probbing as they could not find the right ovary took for ages and put into different positions to try to get to the little bugger!


----------

